# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Vòng bảng Europa League: các “đại gia” gặp khó

## maihienland

*Vòng b**ả**ng Europa League: các “đ**ạ**i gia” g**ặ**p khó*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Cũng giống như Champions League, kết quả bốc thăm chia bảng Europa League vừa được công bố là thử thách không nhỏ cho các đội bóng lớn. Trong khi Tottenham đụng phải Rubin Kazan thì ĐKVĐ Atletico sẽ đối đầu Udinese.*

Trong số 12 bảng đấu được công bố, bảng I là khó khăn hơn cả khi nhà VĐ 2010 Atletico Madrid được xếp cùng đại diện của Serie A Udinese, ngựa ô nước Pháp Stade Rennais và Sion của Thụy Sỹ. Dù là cái tên khá lạ nhưng ở vòng play-off, Sion đã đánh bại “gã khổng lồ” của bóng đá Scotland Celtic.


Europa League sẽ có không ít cuộc gặp gỡ nảy lửa

Đại diện được kỳ vọng nhiều của Premier League là Tottenham cũng gặp không ít khó khăn khi nằm cùng bảng A với Rubin Kazan. Đây là một đối thủ rất khó chịu khi từng buộc Barcelona phải ôm hận tại Champions League cách đây không lâu. 2 đội còn lại trong bảng này là PAOK (Hy Lạp) và Shamrock Rovers (Ailen).

Cùng cảnh ngộ với Spurs, Birmimgham phải ở cùng bảng với Á quân mùa trước Braga. Trong khi đó ĐKVĐ Hà Lan PSV khá “dễ thở” khi chỉ phải gặp các đội khá nhẹ nhàng là Hapoel, Rapid Bucharest và Legia Warsaw.

Paris Saint-Germain, đội vừa gây rất nhiều chú ý với thương vụ đình đám chiêu mộ Pastore cũng không dễ đi tiếp khi cùng bảng với họ còn có Athletic Bilbao của TBN, Bratislava (Slovakia) và FC Salzburg (Áo).

Các trận vòng bảng sẽ bắt đầu từ ngày 15/9 tới để chọn ra 2 đội nhất mỗi bảng cùng 8 đội xếp hạng 3 tại Champions League để đá vòng knock-out. Trận Chung kết Europa League năm nay được tổ chức tại Bucharest ngày 9/5/2012.

_Kết quả bốc thăm chia bảng UEFA Europa League 2011/12:_
*Bảng A*: Tottenham Hotspur FC, FC Rubin Kazan, PAOK FC, Shamrock Rovers FC
*Bảng B*: FC København, R. Standard de Liège, Hannover 96, FC Vorskla Poltava
*Bảng C*: PSV Eindhoven, Hapoel Tel-Aviv FC, FC Rapid Bucureşti, Legia Warszawa
*Bảng D*: Sporting Clube de Portugal, S.S. Lazio, FC Zürich, FC Vaslui
*Bảng E*: FC Dynamo Kyiv, Beşiktaş JK, Stoke City FC, Maccabi Tel-Aviv FC
*Bảng F*: Paris Saint-Germain FC, Athletic Club, FC Salzburg, ŠK Slovan Bratislava
*Bảng G*: AZ Alkmaar, FC Metalist Kharkiv, FK Austria Wien, Malmö FF
*Bảng H*: SC Braga, Club Brugge KV, Birmingham City FC, NK Maribor
*Bảng I*: Atlético de Madrid, Udinese Calcio, Stade Rennais FC, FC Sion
*Bảng J*: FC Schalke 04, FC Steaua Bucureşti, Maccabi Haifa FC, AEK Larnaca FC,
*Bảng K*: FC Twente, Fulham FC, Odense BK, Wisła Kraków
*Bảng L*: RSC Anderlecht, AEK Athens FC, FC Lokomotiv Moskva, SK Sturm Graz

*Các chuyên mục khác*
hai hoai linh
gia vang truc tuyen
hài hoài linh
long ruồi
ngoc trinh khoe hang
văn mai hương
cười

----------

